# Design Your Own AR15



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

Heres a link i stumbled across a few minutes ago and figured i wouldnt be the only one who would have fun making crazy variations of an ar15

:mrgreen:

http://www.brownells.com/ar15builder/ar15builder.htm


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

an, I've messed wit that thing so many time it makes me sick. I have a cheap little Double Star Star-15 rifle. It's pretty basic but I like it like that. I sometimes think about getting another upper to change things up a little but as is it's a pretty accurate rifle. Plus it's light and even my broke down old man self can pack it around a pretty long while if need be. Boy even my little M4gery is getting expensive. I got mine before the rush was on and spent about 700.00. Last I seen on gunbroker a double star upper like mine was over 700.00. I'd sure like to get a bunch more ammo for it. Way things are going I hate to use any ammo I can't reload easily. The last 500 rounds I got cost me 100.00..whew.


----------



## Slammed (May 6, 2009)

Easy to spend $3500!!! Holy crap!! If I only had $$$$


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Slammed said:


> Easy to spend $3500!!! Holy crap!! If I only had $$$$


Yeah, they get expensive quick. Especially when you start adding optics. Glad I got mine set up as I wanted it right from the start and before the panic buying started. Although I still would like to add the Aim Point magnifier to it. And do a camo paint job.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Slammed said:


> Easy to spend $3500!!! Holy crap!! If I only had $$$$


that's pretty much what I have in my custom build...










*Lower:*
POF Lower Receiver
RRA Lower Parts Kit
RRA Two-Stage Trigger
Ergo Grip
LMT Mil-Spec Buffer Tube w/ H2 Buffer
LMT Stock
CQD Sling Mount
*
Upper:*
VLTOR MUR-1 Upper Receiver
16.1" Noveske Rifleworks RECON 5.56mm 1:7 Twist Barrel w/ MP Tested Matching Bolt
Youngs Manufacturing National Match Chrome Bolt Carrier
VLTOR Gas Block and Tube
LaRue 11" Railed Handguard
Smith Enterprise "Vortex" Flash Hider
Tango Down Vertical Grip
Aimpoint ML3 (2 MOA) optic
Aimpoint 3X Magnifier
LaRue Cantilever QD CompM2 mount, also known as M68-CCO (for the ML3)
LaRue LaRue Tactical QD Pivot Mount LT649-30 (for the 3X Magnifier)

my step by step custom build
http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=8666


----------

